# Pricing Collectible Cameras



## Mitica100

About time we have a thread on pricing the collectibles...

Here is a first link:

COLLECTIBLEND


----------



## Battou

Holy wow I could potentially have a hell of a turn over on a couple of mine

http://collectiblend.com/Cameras/Zeiss-Ikon/Box-Tengor-54-2.html - Paid $6 USD for mine W/ lether case


http://collectiblend.com/Cameras/Leitz/Leica-IIIf-(black-dial).html - Paid $256.00 for mine w/lens and lether case.


Now I have to look for some of the others just to find out.


----------



## Mitica100

Battou said:


> Holy wow I could potentially have a hell of a turn over on a couple of mine
> 
> http://collectiblend.com/Cameras/Zeiss-Ikon/Box-Tengor-54-2.html - Paid $6 USD for mine W/ lether case
> 
> 
> http://collectiblend.com/Cameras/Leitz/Leica-IIIf-(black-dial).html - Paid $256.00 for mine w/lens and lether case.
> 
> 
> Now I have to look for some of the others just to find out.





True, but you'd have to find buyers...  I would realistically price everything on that site at about 30% of what they say it's worth. Not only my opinion but other members' from an international camera collectors forum as well.


----------



## Battou

Mitica100 said:


> True, but you'd have to find buyers...  I would realistically price everything on that site at about 30% of what they say it's worth. Not only my opinion but other members' from an international camera collectors forum as well.



Yeah I know, hence the "potentially" :lmao:

Then again out of curiousity I checked my daily user and found their estimates right in the ball park of what I paid for my two.

Theit estimate on the AE-1 is a little high though


----------



## Mitica100

Some ideas on the factors that help in pricing your collectible cameras (quoted from another Forum on the Internet):

_"1. Scarcity. If they are everywhere, they aren't going to appreciate much in value. Some cameras have been so successful in the marketplace that they will never become valuable._

_ 2. Condition. Shutterbug magazine's grading system is the most prevalent but is by no means the only grading system in use by dealers. To get an entertaining overview on how one dealer grades his cameras, we recommend you read the method used by Pacific Rim Camera in Salem, Oregon. http://www.pacificrimcamera.com/misc/grading.htm 
_

_ 3. Comparables. Visit several dealers' web sites and examine ads in Shutterbug magazine to determine what an item is being sold for. Sometimes you will find many dealers charging almost the same price; other times you will find the same item with supposedly the same condition being sold by different dealers for vastly different prices._

_ 4. The Marketplace. Ultimately the selling price of a collectible camera represents what someone is willing to pay for it. There has been a substantial increase in collectible cameras in just the past five years, perhaps a 50% increase or more._

_Realize that the buying price (the price a dealer pays for a collectible camera) will usually be less than half of what he plans to sell it for."_


----------



## xypex982

Wow great site, even if the quotes are inflated its still nice to have a refrence ballpark value, and since I collect my film cameras from thrift stores mainly I pay next to nothing.


----------



## EhJsNe

Ive got a camera collection that site says is worth 201 dollars at the low end of everything 

I paid 100 (so far, exluding my SLR, which isnt a collectable) for my cameras!!! Its pretty cool knowing my camera collection has the potential to make me well over 100% more than what I paid!

I cant wait till i get my DSLR!!! its driving me crazy not buying cameras!! GRR!!!


----------



## aliaks

For those who do not know, there is a very good book called 

"Price Guide to Antique and Classic Cameras" by McKeown


----------



## Mitica100

Yeah, the McKeown is considered the 'Bible' of camera collectors and I wouldn't imagine any serious collector without a copy.


----------



## bbdrag0n

Hello-

I just acquired several vintage cameras. They are all in excellent to mint condition and all have leather cases. Pictures can be posted if anyone is interested.  They are:

Kodak Pony 135
Kodak Signet 35
Argus Argoflex Seventy Five
Revere 40B, 8mm
Bell & Howell Magazine Camera 172, 8mm
General Electric Exposure meter, PR-1

Does anyone have any idea on 1) what these cameras are worth, 2) where I can sell them. I have already looked at eBay. 

Thanks,
Pamela :thumbup:


----------



## Mitica100

Yes, we have ideas. But you'll need to check for the functionality of the cameras. As in, do they work?

The link above (Collectiblend) should give you an idea.

Based on what you describe to have acquired (and I hope you didn't pay too much for these items) and assuming they are all in working order, I would say the entire lot is valued at about $50, on the generous side.


----------



## diser

In my opinion Dimitri is underestimating the value, but yes, this collection doesn't cost a lot. I'd say it's about $100 if condition is really excellent...


----------



## bbdrag0n

All the cameras are in working order. They belonged to my mom and were taken care of very careful. Thanks for your input. 

Pamela


----------



## compur

The one in your collection with the most $ value is the Signet 35 as it
is a bit of a "cult camera" and is sought after by vintage camera shooters.
Nice ones that are fully working sell for about $30 to maybe $50 for a really
mint one.

The Pony and Argus 75 are maybe 5 to maybe 10 bucks if you can find a
buyer unless the Pony has an Angenieux lens which would add value. 

The other items would be maybe $5 each if you could find a buyer.  They
aren't in much demand.


----------



## Battou

diser said:


> In my opinion Dimitri is underestimating the value, but yes, this collection doesn't cost a lot. I'd say it's about $100 if condition is really excellent...



As has been said earlier, these prices are highly dependant on finding a buyer, there is a rareity element, Collectors don't want common cameras. Yes, some may buy them just to have them but they are not going to be willing to pay an exorbitant amount of money to accuire a camera that is readilly available. For example, that Kodak Pony, I was strolling through the local antiques mall the other day and saw well over half a dozen of them, all but one was priced in the single didgets...and not selling. You want to see high priced classic cameras that will sell at triple didget prices, you have to go back to before mass production like the 8X10 view camera I saw go for $110 (USD) in less than a week, or look for the cameras that flopped and sold poorly like the Olympus FTL.


----------



## carrollove

Even if the quotes are inflated its still nice to have a reference ballpark value it.


----------



## Mitica100

carrollove said:


> Even if the quotes are inflated its still nice to have a reference ballpark value it.



What do you mean by 'inflated'? These prices were realized prices following an auction at a serious auction house. The prices on collectible cameras are dictated by:

1) scarcity
2) condition
3) brand/model
4) need for

Perhaps the order can be changed after the scarcity factor. A nice, beautiful working Leica could be worth a lot less than a mangy toy camera *if* that toy camera was made in very small numbers, for example.

There are certain materials to read and understand about value of collectible cameras, such as McKeown, considered to be the 'Bible' of camera collectors. Also, frequenting some of the collectible cameras forums will help understand how the cameras are priced and why.


----------



## diser

By the way, collectiblend reflects a camera condition now too. Not just a price.


----------



## cameradino

Few other resources:

If you want a low estimate:
Free No-Obligation Instant Quotes

Another site:
Used Camera Trade Ins; Buy & Sell Used Cameras 35mm & Digital Equipment - Camera Repair dot Com
(claims to have auction prices, but they're not always realistic)

Another obvious one if you're willing to fill in the forms:
Sell Your Digital & Film Cameras, Lenses & Accessories - KEH.com

Just multiply by ~1.5 for typical worth.


----------



## Mitica100

cameradino said:


> Few other resources:
> 
> If you want a low estimate:
> Free No-Obligation Instant Quotes
> 
> Another site:
> Used Camera Trade Ins; Buy & Sell Used Cameras 35mm & Digital Equipment - Camera Repair dot Com
> (claims to have auction prices, but they're not always realistic)
> 
> Another obvious one if you're willing to fill in the forms:
> Sell Your Digital & Film Cameras, Lenses & Accessories - KEH.com
> 
> Just multiply by ~1.5 for typical worth.



Yeah, there are many other places (older user equipment purchasing) which will give you less than what the camera is worth. The difference between these places and Collectiblend is that while Collectiblend tends to list actual prices realized in various auctions, the used camera dealers will offer you (as you mention) a lower or much lower price in order for them to make a profit. Someone not knowing what they might have will take the offer and most likely lose $$ at the time. But these places are worth checking as well, as a second reference. I still stand by the McKeown and Collectiblend as giving a more realistic collectible value.


----------



## diser

Collectiblend also offers a lens price guide since a week ago - CollectiBlend: classic and collectible lenses price guide.
Not too many lenses for now though.


----------



## antiquecamerasnet

For detailed Classic camera and lens price guides with a focus on Leica, Rolleiflex and classic LF lenses, please also check out www.antiquecameras.net for many price guides that are frequently updated and adjusted. First published in the Winter of 2004

Thanks !


----------



## grandad66

Probably the best way way to get a true price on your collectable cameras is to go to camera fairs. Some of the stall holders area also collectors. If your model camera is there you should get a good idea of the price for the camera. These prices are usually very reasonable and negotiable.


----------



## Mitica100

grandad66 said:


> Probably the best way way to get a true price on your collectable cameras is to go to camera fairs. Some of the stall holders area also collectors. If your model camera is there you should get a good idea of the price for the camera. These prices are usually very reasonable and negotiable.



Yeah. Unfortunately Camera Fairs are rare nowadays and far away. With the availability of info on the Internet I find it much easier to find references. Just my two cents...


----------



## gibson_es

hmmm. it seems pretty spot on for my yashica minister-d, from my own personal serching. ranging from $10 bottom end, to $50 pristine. however, my other camera, a pentax p30t, it states as $140 low end average, all the way up to $340 for top notch.... this seems really high, i found a couple for sell online in decent working condition for around $30 or so....... am i missing something?


----------



## compur

^ No, you're not missing anything.

$340 for a P30T these days is wild fiction.


----------



## ernie85017

I have been trying to post a question about a Balda camera, but it is not here.
It appears on the page when I post it, but when I come back to see if there is an answer, it is gone.
Can someone explain why this is happening?


----------



## Mitica100

ernie85017 said:


> I have been trying to post a question about a Balda camera, but it is not here.
> It appears on the page when I post it, but when I come back to see if there is an answer, it is gone.
> Can someone explain why this is happening?


 
Yeah, I moved your post in a more visible and appropriate thread. If you care to search for it you will find it. If not, here's a hint:  Click here.


----------



## diser

P30T estimate was fixed, thanks.


----------



## pufferrb67

okay so im new here. i just found a Diax Ia in my Basement it has a Schneider 45 f2.8 lens on it amd works just fine i was trying to find out how much this guy was worth but unfortuanly cant find any of them on the web that have sold or are even for sale think you guys could help me out


----------



## Mitica100

pufferrb67 said:


> okay so im new here. i just found a Diax Ia in my Basement it has a Schneider 45 f2.8 lens on it amd works just fine i was trying to find out how much this guy was worth but unfortuanly cant find any of them on the web that have sold or are even for sale think you guys could help me out


 
Yeah, not too many Diax for sale right now. If sound mechanically and optically as well as good cosmetically, your Diax Ia might be worth just under $100.


----------



## diser

pufferr, if you'll read the first post in this topic, the link shows at least two sales and the conditions of those sold cameras. Even though the sales were from 2006/2007, the values didn't change a lot. Mitica100 is right on the price.


----------



## pufferrb67

thanks for the help... to be honest i  found the Diax section on the link after i posted on the thread.


----------



## dport

Glad I stumbled on this! I paid $13 for my '81 Minolta X-700. I think its a win win situation there.


----------



## CJHPhoto

Hey,  I managed to get my hands on an Agfa 5x7/4x5 view camera recently. I know this thread is about pricing collectible cameras but I figured this might be a good place to start looking for some info on the lens that came with it. I found a sales brochure and a couple people talking about the manufacturers but not much else.
The lens is a Pinkham and Smith Visual Quality #2 Series IV serial #2854 with a #3 studio shutter.
Any info about or related would be much appreciated.


----------



## schnitzlevinkle

Hi there - I'm interested in how much this camera might be worth. Stereo/mono tailboard mahogany camera. 
Lens is a Eurygonal from Rodenstock, probably original to this camera. Again, a better class anastigmat - extremely fast F3.8.
Quality and condition look good.


----------



## Lisakay

I recently started collecting vintage cameras. My husband got me my first one for Christmas, and after that it kind of took off. We get a lot of them from flea markets. They are all pretty cool. I don't have any plans to sell any of them, but it's nice to be able to look them up and see what they are potentially worth.


----------



## BrianV

Prices depend a lot on condition, "user condition" cameras will sell for a small fraction of one that is mint in the box. With that stated- I've picked up Leica's in "antique" shops for $15 each.  So you never know, and there are some knowledgeable members on this forum that love looking at pictures of cameras.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Like that 'photographic apparatus' in the prior post that I hadn't seen before. 

It doesn't seem like that many cameras have a particularly high value as collectibles (except Leicas for $15! oohhh...) but once you get started you may never stop. I have more than enough but seem to always find just one more...


----------



## Lisakay

I don't collect them in hopes of reselling. I just do it because I'm a photographer and enjoy old cameras from the past. I agree with vintagesnaps that once you get started collecting you may never stop. Just when I think I have enough, I always find one more I like and always walk out with it.


----------



## BrianV

It's always good to know when you are looking at a bargain, or an overpriced piece of junk. Many antique store and thrift shop managers can't tell the difference, and there is a lot of overpriced junk in the shelves.

It's kind of like coin collecting years ago- you could get some really rare and valuable coins in pocket change. It's been years since I've seen a "Wheat Penny" or Liberty Head dime in change. Better odds of walking in on a Leica or Voigtlander on a shelf.


----------



## Patrice

Wow, I could get a D800 if I could find a buyer for 3 or 4 of mine. Big if. 

I'll hang to them for a bit yet. Maybe my youngest daughter could get a year's worth of college tuition in 6 or 7 years.


----------



## BrianV

I paid for the M Monochrom and M9 by selling vintage lenses and some cameras. I work on the lenses, so it was "time spent"- but it is also fun to take a 75 year old lens and make it work on a different camera than it was built for.


----------



## alphaRick

Hello..I'm new to the forum. I have many older SLR cameras, lenses, filters, photography manuals, magazines and other misc. photographic equipment I inherited from my brother's estate. He was a newspaper photographer and collector of many things, not least of which was cameras. Admittedly, i am not anywhere near to being  knowledgeable about the worth of these cameras. i have about 75 cameras and maybe 50 lenses. I am wanting to sell the equipment and need to find out what they are worth. I hope someone on here can help in this regard. I'm not sure where to go from here. Any help will be appreciated.
Thanking in advance,
AlphaRick


----------



## Patrice

alphaRick said:


> Hello..I'm new to the forum. I have many older SLR cameras, lenses, filters, photography manuals, magazines and other misc. photographic equipment I inherited from my brother's estate. He was a newspaper photographer and collector of many things, not least of which was cameras. Admittedly, i am not anywhere near to being  knowledgeable about the worth of these cameras. i have about 75 cameras and maybe 50 lenses. I am wanting to sell the equipment and need to find out what they are worth. I hope someone on here can help in this regard. I'm not sure where to go from here. Any help will be appreciated.
> Thanking in advance,
> AlphaRick



Make a list and then go look at the completed sales on ebay. If some items are rare or have not been traded or sold in a while then check on vintage camera sites.


----------



## alphaRick

Thank you for your suggestion..I'll try it.


----------



## jacobsp21

Antique: MILITARY OMEGA 120 SIMMON BROTHERS - HELP with PRICING!!

So, my grandfather just passed away and I found that he has this camera. I'm looking to sell it and I was wondering how much it was worth. Help anyone??!!


----------



## loganseven

Looking for a ball park $ Canon vt deluxe (vtdz) with 50mm 1.5 lens, 35mm 2.8, 100mm 3.5, 135mm 3.5, and 85mm 1.9 all have rangefinders but the 50mm also have caps and uv filters


----------



## minicoop1985

Holy cow... Looks like they have some value on eBay. Some sell for pretty much nothing, but take a peek at this ended listing:

Canon VT Deluxe 35mm Rangefinder Camera 50mm F 1 2 Canon Lens Leaver Advance | eBay

I wouldn't expect that kind of thing, but if it happens, well, that's great. With those lenses, I would imagine it would sell pretty well.


----------



## magicolor

Nikon F Camera from 1965 with Micro Nikkor 55mm 3.5 Lens in mint condition no scratches or marks. Hardly used. with leather case.
What kind of value does it have?


----------



## minicoop1985

It's a Nikon F? Does it have a prism finder, waist level, or both? Pictures always help. Collectiblend, a site devoted to pricing collectible cameras, tends to be rather exuberant with their pricing, and though they say $800-900, the most I've seen one go for recently on eBay is about $350 in pretty good shape. Definitely take what Collectiblend says with a grain of salt.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I agree, Collectiblend seems to be in bit of a dream world! lol I just got one, was between $150-200 for the body w/standard prism, waist level maybe 40. Nice nice camera and seems to be a market for them; mechanical SLRs seem to go for maybe 100-300 depending on what it is and many are probably closer to the low end of that range (my semi educated guess anyway). Lenses about the same I think.


----------



## minicoop1985

Higher end ones, you're right. Unfortunately, most mechanical SLRs I've sold have ended up in the $20-100 range. Olympus OM series single digit ones, Pentax K1000s, Nikon Fs, and Canon A/AE stuff tends to get a bit higher (Nikon Fs in particular), but most SLRs are bought dirt cheap because the market is just FLOODED with them.


----------



## AinselyKalls

my first one is Minolta 700si i think it will be the favorite and also the last one in my life.


----------



## minicoop1985

Does it have any actual Olympus lenses? Without an actual Oly lens, it's unfortunately not worth much. If the case is in crappy shape, ditch it. It won't help. Anyway, if it has an Olympus Zuiko 50mm 1.8 or something along those lines, it could sell for probably $125, but you'll be waiting a while for the right buyer. Price it at $60 and it will sell much faster. Or, like I tell everyone, buy some film and shoot a roll with it!

Source: I have one, though it's part of the permanent collection.


----------



## jj17955

Can anyone tell me more about a camera called the Futura s? Got it from my grandfather but idk anything about cameras


----------



## vintagesnaps

I expected it to be one of those oddball '90s cameras that resembled video cams but were actually still cameras with built in lenses - then figured out I might have been thinking of the Canon Photura...

So I found on Sylvain Hagland's site that it was actually a '50s rangefinder made by KW or Kamerawerk in Germany.
http://www.collection-appareils.fr/x/html/camera-2309-Futura-Standard Export.html


----------



## jj17955

Thank u tons. I just wanted to find out more about it and it's value cause I have a friend who really wants to buy it


----------



## PWhite214

jj17955 said:


> Thank u tons. I just wanted to find out more about it and it's value cause I have a friend who really wants to buy it



The first thing I check is "sold" listings on EBAY.  Use the "advanced" search option.  Futura S in Cameras and Photography Supplies eBay

As always, condition is important.

Phil


----------



## vintagesnaps

You could try KEH or Adorama or B&H and see what they would be selling them for if they happen to have one under Used listings. Or try Pacific Rim camera, they have listings and some historic info.

I don't think this camera may be too common so none of these may have any info. or listings for one.


----------



## minktaka

Hi everyone. I was wondering if you guys might help me with pricing this miniature Crystar camera I got at a local thrift shop. Paid 5 euro for it. It seems to be in quite good condition - the leather case looks brand new, no signs of use, the camera has some minor scratches on the metal round part on the back of it, but apart from that it seems to be in very good condition. There is a film inside and I think it might have some pictures in it, but I'm not sure. I do believe there is a part called a Film holder missing (I wonder if it has some significant influence on the performance?). The original box has some small tears here and there, but it's overall intact. There is no instruction sheet although there are some instructions printed on the box. I've looked at some listings on ebay, but the prices differ significantly from 10$ to and over 100$.


----------



## gsgary

It is probably worth double what you paid, there's only a few makes of film cameras that are worth a lot of money


----------



## Mitica100

If you go to the link provided at the beginning of this thread (Collectiblend) and put in the search box Crystar, you'll find a more accurate price range for your little gem. It seems to be in excellent condition, as far as I can see.


----------



## minktaka

Mitica100 said:


> If you go to the link provided at the beginning of this thread (Collectiblend) and put in the search box Crystar, you'll find a more accurate price range for your little gem. It seems to be in excellent condition, as far as I can see.


Thanks, I did go there, but: "We don't have enough information to suggest a price at this time". I guess I'll just have to look at some more listings on ebay, unless anyone knows any other sources?
 Btw, lady at the thrift shop thought it's just a cheap souvenir or sth, not a working camera, so I hope it might be worth more that double of what I paid


----------



## enzodm

When looking on Ebay, be sure to look at sold items, not at current listings - often items are offered at prices that no one will pay. You will see that this camera has been sold at between 8 and 28 euros... so you've got a bargain, but you will not become rich


----------



## minktaka

enzodm said:


> When looking on Ebay, be sure to look at sold items, not at current listings - often items are offered at prices that no one will pay. You will see that this camera has been sold at between 8 and 28 euros... so you've got a bargain, but you will not become rich


Well, I didn't really expect to get rich out of it, but it's good to know I got a good deal Maybe I'll just hold on to this tiny thing for now
Thanks!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Looks like what's called a 'Hit' camera. There was a brand made in Japan called the Hit, and cameras of the same style are usually now referred to as Hit cameras.

This Hit style camera uses film that's half the size of 35mm. Yes you could take pictures with it, there's still film available (but may need to be cut, respooled etc.). These are a type of subminiature camera (which also includes 110 film format, spy cameras, etc.).

I would leave the back of the camera closed since when it was open it exposed the film to light; some people like to develop 'found' film. Someone buying it at least would probably want the spools and backing paper. B&W film that's been in a camera for decades can still be developed although results would be iffy; even if the back was opened most of the roll of film might still be okay (as much as could be expected for old film).

These sites show the Cristar; there's not much info. about it since it was probably a common metal camera of that era (1930s & 40s into midcentury '50s & 60s). Try the Sub Club main page, there's a swap meet page which I think is US based but might give you some info. on value and collectability.

Collection - 17.5mm Hit Subminiature Cameras

http://www.subclub.org/shop/175mm.htm


----------



## limr

Sharon, the back has already been opened (see the pictures in the original post.) 

here's backing paper and in the next picture, you can see the window on the back of the camera for the frame number number, so that is definitely a film format that isn't produced anymore. I don't know if even Film Photography Project would respool and sell that size.


----------



## desertrattm2r12

In my opinion if Joe Lunchpail bought couple of an modestly upscale cameras -- one in 1935 and another in 1955, the camera features might not be that much different and the older camera kept its value. Then all sorts of stuff happened and made those older models look antiquated. But Joe Lunchpail, his widow and daughter held to the notion that old cameras held their value and there were very upscale cameras that kept value, too. So, I believe today lots of non- or casual photographers think their old cameras are worth a bundle.
I bought an autofocus N90 Nikon "entry level professional" camera body in the early 1990s for over $500 and now I can buy one, used, for around $25. I have two and they take fabulous photos and the olde tyme "glass" for it I can get for almost nothing. Great for art photos.
Hard to convince people that Granddad's Exa isn't worth a lot of bucks. The flipping mirror is the flipping shutter!


----------



## Graham Smith 51

One point no-one seems to have mentioned here - mould (mold). If there's even a tiny trace of fine fungal lines inside a compound lens, dealers won't touch it at all, and though many buyers might not notice it or actually care, it would only be fair to mention it in any eBay description, I would have thought.
Personally I don't think it's worth trying to sell SLR equipment unless you really have to make room. What you'll get for it is mostly peanuts. Anyway, I wouldn't part with my beloved Pentax Spotmatic F for the barely-double-figures that it would raise. Actually, it looks like it's a collector's market really. I might try getting replacements for all the old stuff  I used to have over 30 years ago.


----------



## dtar3

Hello everyone,

I just recently inherited my dad's very large camera collection and was hoping someone could help me figure out how/where to get them appraised.


----------



## BlackSheep

dtar3, very sorry for your loss.
Where are you (generally)located? If we know that, hopefully someone local can guide you in the right direction.

Also, eBay is a good place to start, search the "sold" listings to get a sense of the value of each item.


----------



## dtar3

BlackSheep, 
 Thank you, I am in upstate NY


----------



## BlackSheep

Ah ok, I'm in Ontario so can't help you with finding a local shop, but hopefully someone else will come along with a suggestion!

In the meantime, you can try checking KEH's website in addition to eBay, here's their link: Sell your gear - KEH: Buy and Sell New and Used Cameras - Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Leica and more.

Good luck!


----------



## john.margetts

dtar3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just recently inherited my dad's very large camera collection and was hoping someone could help me figure out how/where to get them appraised.


As Graham Smith intimated, film cameras are worth very little. I have a number of professional cameras in top condition that I paid less than £20 for. Get them appraised by all means, but don't have high expectations.

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## compur

To my knowledge the only people who appraise film cameras are dealers who, like any dealer in used merchandise, will offer you an amount that will give them a profit when they sell them on. For example, you can send them to KEH and they will inspect them and make an offer. Or, you can bring them to one of the big NY camera shops like B&H. But, don't expect much.


----------



## sniper x

Funny how people here in Albuquerque New Mexico, one of the poorest states and large cities in the nation, think they can get top dollar for the gear they found in their Moms closet. I don't blame them for trying, might as well. However, the stuff sits on Craigslist for six months and sits, and sits....

So far I have gotten lucky with a few purchases after an offer made is immediately accepted. I love collecting vintage Canons so I'll keep trying to find those great deals. Looking for the old Kodaks as well.....starting to see them at really good prices. Too bad all are in Santa Fe, I'll have to make a day trip up there. Take the BMW motorcycle out for a ride thru Madrid!


----------



## sniper x

compur said:


> To my knowledge the only people who appraise film cameras are dealers who, like any dealer in used merchandise, will offer you an amount that will give them a profit when they sell them on. For example, you can send them to KEH and they will inspect them and make an offer. Or, you can bring them to one of the big NY camera shops like B&H. But, don't expect much.



This is so true. I have seen or heard of many who think the camera dealers are going to give them top dollar and find out they are offered 1/4th what they have seen cameras or gear offered for on Ebay.


----------



## dtar3

Just to clarify, these are Leicas, Nikon/Nikkors, Rollei, Minox, Voigtlander and the likes. Collected by a camera store owner and collector, all with original cases.. there are about 15 Leica cameras, including a 1925 Leica 1. I wont be selling all of them, but if someone is interested I posted a thread in the Buy/sell forum.


----------



## sniper x

Dtar3, even though they are what they are, the advise given doesn't change. Seems everytime I need to check a "going price" on a camera, a quick google search and a couple more pinpoint searches provide some good information. Whether it is a common affordable camera like a Canon F1, or a super rare Leica or such, doesn't seem to make much if any differnece.


----------



## dtar3

Sniper x, Thank you for your advice. I have been browsing Collectiblends database to gain more information and value on the cameras.. I appreciate the guidance!


----------



## star camera company

Do NOT sell that Leica A cheap!!!   What’s the serial number and what is written on the lens?   You may have a five figure value item.


----------



## IanG

john.margetts said:


> dtar3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just recently inherited my dad's very large camera collection and was hoping someone could help me figure out how/where to get them appraised.
> 
> 
> 
> As Graham Smith intimated, film cameras are worth very little. I have a number of professional cameras in top condition that I paid less than £20 for. Get them appraised by all means, but don't have high expectations.
> 
> Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Value is subjective, it's no good asking a camera shop/store, you need to see what they are selling them for not buying 

I've cameras and lenses I've bought from a highly reputable UK dealer that I know I could sell for a lot more on Ebay, (that's based on a lot of completed sales not BIN prices).  As to why, he wants fast turn over to make a living and he's honest about it.

Perhaps a good example is the £35  CZJ f2.8mm T Biogon in mint condition which came with a fully functional camera body they sell for 2 to over 3 times that price on their own, and the Soviet Helios copies are that price or more sold on their own.

These days it's about knowing the market, I paid £10 for a new Canon EOS 300V about 10 years ago, a battery cost more than the camera. I had full frame lenses fr my Canon DSLR so at that price bought it, I still haven't put a film through it.  The 300V just doesn't have the feel and build quality of my 3 Pentax Spotmatics and SV cameras or even my two Praktinas.

However my field is really LF cameras and my £30 Gandolfi  Half Plate camera was a steal, needs a new brass strut and bellows but that's not going to add much in costs just a little time, and then it's worth considerably more.

There's also the £50 12"x10" camera, most wet plate workers want the real thing not a modern replica if possible, they sell for around £700.

I'm not a dealer and don't buy to sell, however I do keep a sharp eye on what items sell for.  I know I watched my M3 Leice/50mm Summicron and Rolleiflex f3.5 E2 plummet in value in the late 90's early 2000's but the equipment is so reliable and sought after it bounced back and beyond.

Ian


----------



## RpR

I am new here, but I am going to write this from experience.
From experience with both types, best to sell on E-bay but if you have local swap meets, you can some times get good prices there.
Do not waste time with KEH, or any of the big camera shops,  I have, they offer ten cents on a dollar.
IF you have time do an in depth net search on cameras, how they were are viewed in their hay-day, prices they have and do sell for. You can check past sales prices on E-bay.
Japanese collectors have kept prices of some  top, and a few mid,  line cameras and lens high but back ten years, or so, when every thing collapsed, with rare exceptions any non-top line cameras/lenses worth 100 bucks in good shape became 20-30 dollar cameras at best.
Many cameras back then still being sold for 2-3 hundred dollars, used,  now sell for less than one hundred dollars , if they sell.
I had a Olympus OM-2 that became worthless and I gave away, near ditto for my Pentax Spotmatic II while the 35 F2 lens I had I did not give away but sold it for a lot less than a year before.

Some lenses I paid fifty to one hundred and twenty bucks for are now 20 bucks if you are lucky and some one wants it; at the same time some high buck stuff has gone through the roof, some that I though were high at two grand back now cost two to three times that much.
I right now still have 4-6 thousand dollars in cameras and lenses , only because some things went up to cover how much others have dropped.
As I said take the time do an in depth search of film cameras, on-line, days not hours, and you greatly increase your chance to doing OK.
Bob


----------



## Gabichka

Hi All!

I am new here and looking for some assistance. I have a very rare Japanese camera - the Yashima Osanon Digital 750 Camera. I would like to sell it, but had no luck with stores. Is anyone familiar with this camera and can say if it has value and how much? 
Gabriella


----------



## Mitica100

Hi Gabichka,

Your Yashima Digital is actually a 35mm film camera and yes, it was produced in small numbers since the company went bankrupt in the early 80s. There is not enough information regarding sales of this rare camera but I'll keep digging until something shows up. Looking at the picture of your camera I'd say it's in fair condition cosmetically speaking but I don't know if the camera works or not. That's an important factor in determining the selling price, most collectors like a functional camera with great cosmetics.


----------



## cgw

Rare? Maybe but likely not especially valuable. Perhaps you can hook some crazed  M42 hoarder with this:

Yashima OSANON Digital 750


----------



## IanG

Has the look of a re-branded Cosins/Chinon camera, somewhat like a Memotron.  

Ian


----------



## compur

Does it work?


----------



## webestang64

I know this was an old post but......
looks like it's on Ebay for $700 or best offer.....









						Yashima Osanon Digital 750 Camera with Flash and Case  | eBay
					

Condition is Used, but it's fully functional. It has manual mode too.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## compur

Rarity does not necessarily equal $ value when it comes to vintage cameras.


----------



## IanG

Turns out Yashima was a short-lived camera company, founded in 1976 and bankrupt by 1980.  It was set up by Ushiyama Jisaburō a brother of Ushiyama Yoshimasa the founder of an earlier Yashima company who change name to Yashica in 1958. One would have to ask if he was trading on his brother's name LD

Impossible to value, maybe of interest to a Japanese collector, but whatever an over inflated price, but perhaps more than a similar more common camera.

Ian


----------



## The Barbarian

Thanks for the very helpful source.   I'm not looking to sell any of my cameras now, but  I'll keep it handy for future reference.  Again, thanks.


----------



## jnickal

Anyone familiar with this camera? Seems to be made in Germany.


----------



## Mitica100

Looks like a Welti made by Welta.


----------



## webestang64

Mitica100 said:


> Looks like a Welti made by Welta.


It does.....     Welti - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia.

The tag inside could be from the dealer that sold or repaired it back in the day.


----------



## IanG

The Compur shutter shows it wasn't made after WWII, they weren't available in East Germany.

Ian


----------

